# Why The Need For A Generator?



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

As you already know we just made the leap from tents to the 31 FQBHS, so after years of camping without any power (besides the D & C cell variety) and having just bought a TT with power, why the need for a generator. Besides camping self contained, doesn't the power hook ups at the campsites provide power to everything in the TT? I know you PRO's will set this newbie straight and maybe even get a laugh at my expense but as our teachers always said the only stupid question is the one not asked.

Scott


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Herkdoctor said:


> As you already know we just made the leap from tents to the 31 FQBHS, so after years of camping without any power (besides the D & C cell variety) and having just bought a TT with power, why the need for a generator. Besides camping self contained, doesn't the power hook ups at the campsites provide power to everything in the TT? I know you PRO's will set this newbie straight and maybe even get a laugh at my expense but as our teachers always said the only stupid question is the one not asked.
> 
> Scott


The generator crowd are usually dry camping..........no hookups.

Most generally use the generator to recharge the batteries on the trailer.

If you camp exclusively at hook up sites, you have no need for a generator......other than bragging rights









Steve


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> As you already know we just made the leap from tents to the 31 FQBHS, so after years of camping without any power (besides the D & C cell variety) and having just bought a TT with power, why the need for a generator. Besides camping self contained, doesn't the power hook ups at the campsites provide power to everything in the TT? I know you PRO's will set this newbie straight and maybe even get a laugh at my expense but as our teachers always said the only stupid question is the one not asked.
> 
> Scott


The generator crowd are usually dry camping..........no hookups.

Most generally use the generator to recharge the batteries on the trailer.

If you camp exclusively at hook up sites, you have no need for a generator......other than bragging rights









Thanks for the info. Do the batteries not recharge off of the TT's electrical system?

Steve
[/quote]


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Scott:

It depends on where you camp. If you always go to campgrounds with electrical hook ups, then you will not need a genny. Otherwise, you will. Being in Texas, you will have to run that A/C. I know, I know, you have camped for years without it. But now you have an A/C unit, so you will use it!!

We use ours a lot more than I thought we would. We have camped at times and at places we would not have considered without a generator.

Plus, I like having standby power at home. The power at home always comes back on right after I power up the Honda.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Humpty said:


> Scott:
> 
> It depends on where you camp. If you always go to a campgrounds with electrical hook ups, then you will not need a genny. Otherwise, you will. Being in Texas, you will have to run that A/C. I know, I know, you have camped for years without it. But now you have an A/C unit, so you will use it!!


No Doubt I will use it. I was just wondering if I was missing something after reading all the people who are putting generators on their TT's.


----------



## TLC+3 (Oct 11, 2006)

We recently made the leap from tent to TT also. One thing I have noticed in planning our trips for the next year is that all our favorite campgrounds (mostly state and national parks in the mid-atlantic) don't have very many spots with electric - usually on one loop. Our Memorial Day trip to Rocky Gap SP will be without hookups. I guess we will both find out whether a generator suits our new camping style before long. But judging by all the lights that I find left on in empty rooms at home a generator or solar panel to recharge the batteries may the switch from "nicety" to "neccessity" in my mind before too long. Ain't it funny how the purchase of one toy (the Outback) leads to so many other ones (truck, generator, prodigy, awning mat, etc.)?

To answer your question on charging, (anyone with more experience - please correct me if I have this wrong) it will charge either when hooked up to shore power or when the 7-pin is connected to the TV and the engine is running. Running a V-8 engine to charge the batteries when you don't have hook-ups probably isn't as economical as running the generator.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

TLC+3 said:


> To answer your question on charging, (anyone with more experience - please correct me if I have this wrong) it will charge either when hooked up to shore power or when the 7-pin is connected to the TV and the engine is running. Running a V-8 engine to charge the batteries when you don't have hook-ups probably isn't as economical as running the generator.


My experiences say yes it will. Now the question is, is your TV quieter than a gen







Camping with neighbors to me means quite whenever possible.

Now if I'm hunting and no other hunters or campers are within lets say 1/4 mile any way, I'll fire up my Chinese gen and watch DVDs between hunting trips.

My .02

Bill.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

TLC+3 said:


> To answer your question on charging, (anyone with more experience - please correct me if I have this wrong) it will charge either when hooked up to shore power or when the 7-pin is connected to the TV and the engine is running. Running a V-8 engine to charge the batteries when you don't have hook-ups probably isn't as economical as running the generator.


My experiences say yes it will. Now the question is, is your TV quieter than a gen







Camping with neighbors to me means quite whenever possible.

Now if I'm hunting and no other hunters or campers are within lets say 1/4 mile any way, I'll fire up my Chinese gen and watch DVDs between hunting trips.

My .02

Bill.
[/quote]

Not sure how loud the gen is but My wife thinks the cummins is loud


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Herkdoctor said:


> Not sure how loud the gen is but My wife thinks the cummins is loud


If she thinks your 06 is loud send her to my camp to listen to an 02









Personally if your in a campground do not use your TV to charge your batteries. Gens are MUCH more fuel efficient and MUCH more quiet. I was just reading on the last Camping World mag on the Honda EU2000 (very popular on this site) will run more than 14 hours on 1 gallon of gas. I doubt your Cummins will do that and the other benefit of a gen is you can actually use the AC outlets in the TT. If you just charging batteries either way I guess but if you want to use anything else you need a gen if your dry camping.

Bill.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Not sure how loud the gen is but My wife thinks the cummins is loud


If she thinks your 06 is loud send her to my camp to listen to an 02









Personally if your in a campground do not use your TV to charge your batteries. Gens are MUCH more fuel efficient and MUCH more quiet. I was just reading on the last Camping World mag on the Honda EU2000 (very popular on this site) will run more than 14 hours on 1 gallon of gas. I doubt your Cummins will do that and the other benefit of a gen is you can actually use the AC outlets in the TT. If you just charging batteries either way I guess but if you want to use anything else you need a gen if your dry camping.

Bill.
[/quote]

Good friend of mine has an 02 she does think that mine is quieter than his. We are just getting into the TT business and just want to make sure we have all the right equipment before going to far from home


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

So far, we have only gone to fancy campgrounds that have more than what anyone would need to be roughing it. However, the generator is a great addon that can be used at home and opens the door to camping wherever you can drive the TV to. Now that we have one, vacations are limitless. And being in Florida, our TV ,TT, and bike are our storm evacuation fleet. So now we can head out to just about anywhere.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NobleEagle said:


> So far, we have only gone to fancy campgrounds that have more than what anyone would need to be roughing it. However, the generator is a great addon that can be used at home and opens the door to camping wherever you can drive the TV to. Now that we have one, vacations are limitless. And being in Florida, our TV ,TT, and bike are our storm evacuation fleet. So now we can head out to just about anywhere.


Yet another good reason to own an RV...


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

TLC+3 said:


> We recently made the leap from tent to TT also. One thing I have noticed in planning our trips for the next year is that all our favorite campgrounds (mostly state and national parks in the mid-atlantic) don't have very many spots with electric - usually on one loop. Our Memorial Day trip to Rocky Gap SP will be without hookups. I guess we will both find out whether a generator suits our new camping style before long. But judging by all the lights that I find left on in empty rooms at home a generator or solar panel to recharge the batteries may the switch from "nicety" to "neccessity" in my mind before too long. Ain't it funny how the purchase of one toy (the Outback) leads to so many other ones (truck, generator, prodigy, awning mat, etc.)?
> 
> To answer your question on charging, (anyone with more experience - please correct me if I have this wrong) it will charge either when hooked up to shore power or when the 7-pin is connected to the TV and the engine is running. Running a V-8 engine to charge the batteries when you don't have hook-ups probably isn't as economical as running the generator.


Regarding lights left on, look in the modifications forum for low watt light bulbs. Seems we can swap in 4,7 or 11 watt bulbs in place of18 watt. Claims of nearly the same light from 7 or 11 watt with conciderably less power consumption are made. Haven't tried it, just read it a couple of nights ago so just tossing it out as a tidbit for you. I believe they atre available in Home Depot's outdoor lighting section.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Rubrhammer said:


> Regarding lights left on, look in the modifications forum for low watt light bulbs. Seems we can swap in 4,7 or 11 watt bulbs in place of18 watt. Claims of nearly the same light from 7 or 11 watt with conciderably less power consumption are made. Haven't tried it, just read it a couple of nights ago so just tossing it out as a tidbit for you. I believe they atre available in Home Depot's outdoor lighting section.


I plan on doing this next spring. My kids complain the light above their bunk is too bright anyway. Why not swap out a few...make the kids happy...and save the battery.

We dry camp 99% of the time, so saving the battery key for me.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I will probably get a generator before we go on a vacation lasting week or more. So far we're just taking weekend trips and my two T-105 seem to be doing fine. I have been researching DC- DC charging. I'll post a mod when I have the kinks worked out. I found this little gem during my web surfing. (It can charge the TT more efficently than just the 7 pin hookup alone, but if unattend can kill the TV battery.







...kinks)

Regarding low voltage bulbs, just changed out most of the 18 watts. Put 4 watts in the light over the beds ( enough to read by) and 7 watts everywhere except the over the sink and the main hallway light.

Also, you'll find the bulbs the outside garden low voltage lighting section at Home Depot not in the lighting section.









Your question comes down to style. Your the best judge of that.

Good Luck,
Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I have never dry camped before and probably won't. I'm more of the full hook-ups kind of camper. However, I have been known to camp without a sewer and have to use the dump station. HaHa!

Give me some trees, a pool, some grass, the beach, a picnic table and I'm set. No need for a generator here!

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Solar Cell link

Although I have a Honda generator I normally wind up using this Solar Cell quite a bit... generates 85 watts -- quiet -- efficient -- charges the batteries easily during the day

Yes i know sunlight for some of you is a problem -- (look where I live! !)

Don't let the price scare you - you can find these things much cheaper then advertised... BUT ONLY GO WITH KYOCERA !! Trust me...

Rated Power 87.3 Watts 
Peak Power Voltage (Vmpp) 17.4 Volts 
Peak Power Amps (Impp) 5.02 Amps 
Open Circuit Voltage (Voc) 21.7 Volts 
Short Circuit Amps (Isc) 5.34 Amps 
Power Tolerance (percent) +10%, -5% 
Manufacturers Warranty 25 Years 
Dimensions (inches) 25.7" x 39.6" 
Weight (pounds) 24 pounds 
Output Connections: 4" x 4" Junction box.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I have the dual Honda set up and it works great. Most of the time that I dry camp it is late fall early winter (hunting) and I do not need the AC so one Honda is great. When I do camp in the middle of the summer DW likes the AC so I bring the second Honda. I know they cost more but I figure with regular maintenance and a little TLC I will be able to give these generators to my kids.

J


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Solar Cell link
> 
> Although I have a Honda generator I normally wind up using this Solar Cell quite a bit... generates 85 watts -- quiet -- efficient -- charges the batteries easily during the day
> 
> ...


We have one of these as well...and it works GREAT. Really a great way to keep the battery charged.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I thought about a generator, even talked to the wife about it..........

And her response was: "I'm NOT camping anywhere that doesn't have electric!!!!" (I did clean that up...this is a family forum)

We always have full hook-ups. So there is no need for a generator for us....but maybe someday?

Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

.

If you camp exclusively at hook up sites, you have no need for a generator......other than bragging rights









Steve
[/quote]

That wasn t directed at Tami, was it







She s gonna use hers.

Right Tami


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

From those of us who camp by lakes where there are no electrical hookups, generators are a god-send. We had a really old TT with air conditioning, but it was so old that we had to use our friends' much stronger generator to run the air--and last summer when it got to 112 degrees while we were on our vacation







, it was better than an ice-cold beer (and coming from us Montana ********, that is pretty darned good!!!







). Now that we have a nice Outback, our generator will run the air and we can actually get a break from the summer heat







. Sometimes we use it for electrical power, but we mostly use it for the air and to re-charge the batteries.

Congrats on the new camper--I hope you enjoy it--we are really looking forward to using ours a lot come Spring!!!!









Brenda


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> From those of us who camp by lakes where there are no electrical hookups, generators are a god-send. We had a really old TT with air conditioning, but it was so old that we had to use our friends' much stronger generator to run the air--and last summer when it got to 112 degrees while we were on our vacation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brenda,
Thanks for the advice we don't know for sure where we will be camping yet. Most likely we will revist all the camp grounds we have tent camped in only this time the rain will only slow us down and not stop us all together.

Scott


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

I remember camping in a tent in the rain--not a lot of fun. That is an awesome floor plan you got.

Take care and happy camping. Keep us posted on the first outing--ours was in the driveway. tee hee.









Brenda


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> I remember camping in a tent in the rain--not a lot of fun. That is an awesome floor plan you got.
> 
> Take care and happy camping. Keep us posted on the first outing--ours was in the driveway. tee hee.
> 
> ...


Brenda,
I would not be surprised if our first is in the driveway as well.









Scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

.

If you camp exclusively at hook up sites, you have no need for a generator......other than bragging rights









Steve
[/quote]

That wasn t directed at Tami, was it







She s gonna use hers.

Right Tami















[/quote]








We better or I'm taking it back, that sucker wasn't cheap









Tami


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"To answer your question on charging, (anyone with more experience - please correct me if I have this wrong) it will charge either when hooked up to shore power or when the 7-pin is connected to the TV and the engine is running. Running a V-8 engine to charge the batteries when you don't have hook-ups probably isn't as economical as running the generator."

Not only that, it takes longer... You just don't get a high rate of charge from the TV. A Honda EU1000 or EU2000 with a good smart charger will do the job more quietly, more quickly, for less cost, and in a manner that enhances battery life.

We don't use ours much - but when it's needed, there's no substitute. Water can be hauled, propane too - but electricity, not so much...

Sluggo


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Along those lines does the generator have to have the same AMP rating as the TT?

Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> And her response was: "I'm NOT camping anywhere that doesn't have electric!!!!" (I did clean that up...this is a family forum)


But Gary, with a generator, ANYWHERE you camp has electricity.

Just got back 2 hours ago from a nice three night stay in a State park - no hookups. I've got a Honda EU3000is and love it. Hiked all day and got cozy and watched DVDs at night. Microwave popcorn, toasted some Pop Tarts - man, it don't get no better than that. Well, yes it does - this is the first trip with the new remote control installed. SWEET - just set the coffee pot up the night before and hit the remote button in the morning. Sheer bliss.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Herkdoctor said:


> Brenda,
> I would not be surprised if our first is in the driveway as well.
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with this. I venture to say a good percentage of us camped in our driveway for the first night. Sure helps you figure out what you don't have....and the house is only 20 steps away vs. 20 miles.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Brenda,
> I would not be surprised if our first is in the driveway as well.
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with this. I venture to say a good percentage of us camped in our driveway for the first night. Sure helps you figure out what you don't have....and the house is only 20 steps away vs. 20 miles.








[/quote]
Oh. He was talking about camping.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Brenda,
> I would not be surprised if our first is in the driveway as well.
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with this. I venture to say a good percentage of us camped in our driveway for the first night. Sure helps you figure out what you don't have....and the house is only 20 steps away vs. 20 miles.








[/quote]
Oh. He was talking about camping.








[/quote]

Where is your mind at?


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Herkdoctor said:


> Along those lines does the generator have to have the same AMP rating as the TT?
> 
> Scott


Nope. Whatever the amp (or watt) rating of your generator is, becomes the rating of your TT - up to the rating of the TT. IOW, if you are using a Honda eU2000i, the steady output rating is around 1800 watts. You can use anything in your TT that totaled up, doesn't exceed 18oo watts. Keep in mind that there are hidden loads - control circuit boards in refrigerators, furnaces, water heaters, and the converter/charger all have some load associated with them. If your gennie is an old military model of 10KW, the rating is your TT rating - likely 30 amps.

Sluggo


----------

